# Bait shop by Tappen?



## DAWG239 (Oct 10, 2004)

Any bait shops down by Tappen lake? Any have leechs?


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

DAWG239 said:


> Any bait shops down by Tappen lake? Any have leechs?


Last stop tackle shop is not to far from Tappan. They did have leeches


----------



## DAWG239 (Oct 10, 2004)

Big Oil said:


> Last stop tackle shop is not to far from Tappan. They did have leeches


ok and thank you


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The last stop is located on Rt8 between Dennison and Stillwater right before (Thompson Hill) Moravian Trail. Turn left right after the tackle shop on Moravian Trail, turn left 1/2 mile past the Feed Springs Church and it will bring you out to Rt250 across the damn.


----------

